# Gandalf pipe



## Molokai (Jul 28, 2014)

Two years ago i helped one guy to dig up some briar roots. I was kind of reluctant because i discovered the site and it took me awhile to do that. Guy sounded like a good fellow on the phone so i decided to show him and he promised me some boiled briar root in return and a pipe from the same wood. I didnt pay much attention because i am not a pipe smoker and people say lots of things. Wood i got a year ago and today i got a package. I was surprised like a small baby, you know, like all you when you get wood packages.
Inside was a gandalf pipe, made from briar root and steam made from unknown wood, i still need to find which and last white part is antler. Steam can be detached and filter goes inside. Also he put three kind of tobacco and cleaning kit. Good deeds.....

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 14


----------



## eaglea1 (Jul 29, 2014)

That is awesome Tomislav, I love pipes like that, very nice! :cool2:

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 29, 2014)

We need a picture of you sporting this pipe Tom!
I bet it took some time, patience and skill to hollow that stem... Thats a really nice pipe

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 29, 2014)

P.S. - Let us know how the Sunday fantasy is!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Molokai (Jul 29, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> P.S. - Let us know how the Sunday fantasy is!


Will try it on sunday! For now wife said that tobbaco cannot be in the house because it smells too strong even through plastic bag.


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jul 30, 2014)

When you smoke the Sunday Fantasy watch out for goblins and wargs. They can sneak up on you.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## eaglea1 (Jul 30, 2014)

I just finished looking at your facebook pages and was very impressed with your excellent knife making skills !
Anyone here that's into knifes, check out his, fantastic. 
I liked the olive wood that you cut into back in about April.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## El Guapo (Jul 30, 2014)

That's fantastic! I am an avid pipe smoker. That should be a very cool (temperature) smoke with such a long stem. One of the most important parts of a good smoke is getting the tobacco packed just right... don't cram it in there, but it should be pretty firm. Once you get that down, you'll be a pipe smoker forever! That is a really, really beautiful pipe, Tomislav!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 6, 2014)

That's an awesome pipe Tom. Somehow I missed this. Ran across it searching for another thread. So did you ever light this thing up? I guess not because your wife obviously has not kiled you yet. :-)


----------



## Molokai (Dec 6, 2014)

Kevin said:


> That's an awesome pipe Tom. Somehow I missed this. Ran across it searching for another thread. So did you ever light this thing up? I guess not because your wife obviously has not kiled you yet. :-)


tried it, but its not for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

